# General > Hobbies >  Trompe L'oeil

## porshiepoo

Has anyone done this? Able to recommend a decent book that has pretty advanced techniques but also covers the basics?

I've been dying to give this a try for ages but have never done it before and don't know where to start. However, I have to have the trickier stuff to do or else I'll lose interest.

----------


## northener

I used to have a mate down Sooth who was pretty clued up on this. Don't know if I've still got his contact details, Porshie. I'll try and dig them out.

Fascinating subject, some of them are absolutely stunning.

----------


## Julia

Got to agree with Northener, when done well they are superb!

Take a look at some of these ceilings...

http://www.trompe-l-oeil-art.com/trompe-dome.html

----------


## porshiepoo

Julia, that's exactly the type of thing I like.

Northerner, that would be great. Cheers.

I've ordered a book to get me started, can't wait.
I was waiting for the right time to tell hubby that I wanted to practice on the walls of our new house when it's finally finished but then I had a brain wave. Hubby built me a gym - with walls. Just started painting them and then I have a blank canvas. The gym has no windows (my choice, which I now regret) so I see a Tuscan window on the horizon maybe!

----------


## pat

many years ago visited one of those large houses, could not believe what I was seeing, mice peering out of holes in skirting boards, arches and gardens, ceilings beaautifully done, it was great fun going round this house finding some of them - missed many of them.  There was everything from maids peering round doors to money on the floor, furniture painted against the walls which looked so real.
Wish I could remember where it was - would love to visit, it was the first time I had seen anything like that lifelike painting.

----------

